# New lockdown



## Anya Hargreaves (Dec 4, 2020)

Hi
Does anyone know if the new lockdown means SEF will close and all applications will be delayed? Thanks.


----------



## hktoportugal (Feb 25, 2019)

Just received an email from SEF that the lockdown may possibly delay the printing of a residence card that got approved for a family member today. He indicated that if I hadn't received the physical card by post within a month to contact him again. So as far as I know SEF continues working (at least remotely) but the actual physical distribution of cards could potentially be delayed.


----------



## Anya Hargreaves (Dec 4, 2020)

hktoportugal said:


> Just received an email from SEF that the lockdown may possibly delay the printing of a residence card that got approved for a family member today. He indicated that if I hadn't received the physical card by post within a month to contact him again. So as far as I know SEF continues working (at least remotely) but the actual physical distribution of cards could potentially be delayed.


Hi. Did you find the printing of the card was delayed in the end? Thanks.


----------



## hktoportugal (Feb 25, 2019)

No noticeable delay: we received the card in our home within 1,5 weeks


----------

